# Drywall stilts for big feet?



## RefreshPainting (Jul 7, 2020)

I wear a size 13 shoe.... Anyone know of any good drywall stilts that fit my size ?


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

SurPro Stilts fit every foot size well. I wear a size 14 and they fit great. Their foot plates are wider than anything out there and provide better balance (as your feet won’t be hanging off either side), and their heel cup adjust to three positions, plus it’s taller to hold you in better. The heel cup is also has a radius to it (kind of curves out at the top), so it doesn’t cut into the back of your head and is easier to slide in and out of. All models use the same foot plate and heel cup. The straps also work great for small or large feet, plus they are premium cotton and won’t slip like nylon strapping found on the cheapo stilts. Here is a link to SurPro Drywall Stilts.


----------

